# Microsoft silverlight won't install



## techsavy24 (Nov 7, 2011)

I watch episodes of certain tv shows online. Everything was fine, until this morning it tells me that silverlight isn't working or something along those lines. So i went to the control panel to uninstall it. Then i went to the microsoft site and tried downloading the latest version of silverlight. But the program just says "unable to install silverlight". I have also tried doing a windows update to fix the problem but that doesn't work either. I also went through all the troubleshooting things involving the command prompt, MSIExec, etc. I got it off my computer just fine, but getting it back on is my problem. I use firefox, and I'm on a 32 bit system if that helps.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try it in Safe Mode with Networking.

However, the Windows Installer service won't start in Safe Mode. That's why you'll need *SafeMSI*. Be sure to run the program in Safe Mode with Networking.


----------



## techsavy24 (Nov 7, 2011)

Phantom010 said:


> Try it in Safe Mode with Networking.
> 
> However, the Windows Installer service won't start in Safe Mode. That's why you'll need *SafeMSI*. Be sure to run the program in Safe Mode with Networking.


Installing it in safe mode worked. Now it's on my computer. However when I go to watch a video it still prompts me to install silverlight. "Please install the Microsoft Silverlight plug-in to begin watching this video". Is there a difference between the actual program and the plugin?I mean when I successfully downloaded silverlight i just unplugged the computer, to get it out of safe mode. Was that wrong? I know that silverlight is on the computer i.e. its in my control panel and everything.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Make sure the Silverlight extension is enabled inside Firefox.

Tools > Add-ons > select the Extensions or Plugins tab.

Select the add-on you wish to enable (Silverlight) and restart Firefox.


----------



## techsavy24 (Nov 7, 2011)

Phantom010 said:


> Make sure the Silverlight extension is enabled inside Firefox.
> 
> Tools > Add-ons > select the Extensions or Plugins tab.
> 
> Select the add-on you wish to enable (Silverlight) and restart Firefox.


Silverlight doesn't show up on either add-ons or extensions. I even enabled every add-on and extension just in cast, but no luck.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

One of your add-ons may be interfering with Silverlight.

Try disabling the other add-ons temporarily.


----------



## disneyland90 (Dec 5, 2011)

i have a netflix membership and it uses windows silverlight well i have the same prob it quit so it promted me to delete and re install well when i deleted it and went to install again it says unabel to install already have this version of microsoft silverlight


----------

